# Cougar hunt



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a pic from my cougar hunt!!! 7 foot 2 inches.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great cat! Got a story to go with it?


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Good job man! I love to see pictures of those cats...especially when there dead!


----------

